# Listen verbinden



## cybermog (22. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Listen von Typ List<String[4]>. Kann man die 'einfach' aneinander hängen ??


----------



## Gast2 (22. Feb 2011)

jo kannste


----------



## xehpuk (22. Feb 2011)

```
List<String[4]>
```
 gibts nicht.

List#addAll


----------



## cybermog (22. Feb 2011)

```
List<String[4]>
```

Das soll verdeutlichen, dass die zwei Listen die gleiche Anzahl an Spalten haben.

Wie denn ?


----------



## Eldorado (22. Feb 2011)

ArrayList (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Java-Freak (22. Feb 2011)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 12.3 Listen


----------



## Andi_CH (22. Feb 2011)

Was spielt die Länge der zwei Listen denn für eine Rolle? Man kann doch problemlos eine Liste der Länge 100'000 und eine der Länge 1 zusammenhängen oder erwartest du etwas anderes?

Vielleicht schnallen wir dein Problem nicht. Falls es das ist währe etwas mehr Information oder Code hilfreich.

Listen zusammenhängen:

list1.addAll(list2);

einen + operator wie bei den Strings im Sinne von
liste3 = liste1 + liste2;
gibt es (leider?) nicht

--
Vector ist nicht immutable? Ist er deshalb unbrauchbar???
Wer jetzt nicht weiss was ich meine -> einfach vergessen.


----------

